# Fishin' Report Fri night 11/15 Lynnhaven Inlet



## mtodriscoll (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the advice we received prior to our trip down from "mountain country".

We both limited on puppy drum  and my buddy also got a nice speckled trout.

The trout came first and was taken on a Mirro-Lure (Catch 2000: Suspending : Green top, silver side, white bottom). It was just being "trolled" in the current and twitched occasionally.

All the puppy drum action occured between 7:00pm and 8:20 pm in the SE section of the inlet near the channel. All the drum were taken on cut mullet on a bottom feeder rigs. Sizes ranged between smallest of 20 and largest of 25 inches. They put up a drag-screamin fight and made the trip worth it!

Lesson Learned: It is hard to get out of the inlet in a canoe when the tide is at its lowest... :redface: It was really dark and we were wondering how long were going to be stuck on the wrong side of the sand bars. Luckily, I'd printed out a couple of Google Earth images to navigate us out using the main channels. 

I'll post pics and google earth image showing the spot tomorrow. Got some fish to clean first...

Matt


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Nice Work*

Maybe you guys can make a trip in Dec and fish for some stripers w/POL . Gald to see you guys found some of the Pupsters willing to play , and that Speck just sweetened the pot ......PEACE OUT


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

You guys truly had a great trip. Cant wait to see the pics.

Perty werk


----------



## mtodriscoll (Nov 15, 2007)

*Here's the pics...*

Mullet bait...









Steve's "Monster"...









Canoe full...









My trio...









Steve's quartet...









A good nights' work...


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Lynnhaven Newbies*

VERY NICE CATCH guys, Hope to see ya back soon. That is good work for newbies to an area they have never fished.......PEACE OUT


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Pretty work there!


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

Great job, nothing like the pull of puppy power.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice work Mountain man!!! Now go back and stop taking all our fish!!!! :fishing:


----------



## mtodriscoll (Nov 15, 2007)

*I'll be back...*

...for some striper action. :fishing:

(although in my opinion, the pups fight harder than a striper of the same size...)


----------

